# my little companion



## TedMac (Apr 25, 2007)

SMILE!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

TedMac said:


> SMILE!


You got that right... 

What breed is the dog..?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pup you got there TedMac. I like that smile too.

Best Baldy


----------



## TedMac (Apr 25, 2007)

Shes a Boston Terrier, and her small size aside...is quite the hand full haha


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nothing like a smiling pet to warm one's heart.


----------



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

Not to camera shy either! I'm ready for my closeup Mr. DeMile!


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ted Mac, So THAT'S where Kahr Arms got the idea for thier "Bubba Blitz" mascot. You should get royalties. 
http://www.kahr.com/


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

You know, it's funny... there was a Motel 6 commercial on TV with a dog just like that (because they take in pets) talking - aka huffing with subtitles - to the camera right as I opened this thread.

Wierd...


----------



## C. Dean (Jan 16, 2008)

:smt007


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Bostons are crazy. Good lookin smile!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks like the dog on the animal planet AKC commercials that's blinged out in the backseat.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I couldn't resist.


----------

